# Nismo Fest News: Super Takiyu GT-R



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Scoop! NISMO FESTIVAL2009｜GTR-WORLDレポート｜日産GT-Rウェブマガジン GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Can anyone translate?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

no but the eight GTROC members from Europe already in Tokyo will tell you what you've missed later


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Which options do you tick for that?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Which options do you tick for that?


lol i wonder if its £125k:nervous:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hope it does well in GT1 anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

its finally a real race car to run the VR38 and GR6


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is different to the GT1 car I take it?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Which options do you tick for that?


well, there's always next year's trip


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Am I right in the fact the GT1 car runs a V8?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> Am I right in the fact the GT1 car runs a V8?


It does but I don't think this is the GT1 car. I was confused at first too. It has definite similarities but the wheels and other bits are subtly different.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

It´s completely different to the GT1 car. This is based on a standard GT-R body where as the GT1 car is wide body, just to name one thing that differs. 

/P


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GT2? But still RWD right? 4WD has been banned in GT racing for years now.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The GT1 uses a V8, these are apparently VR38DETT powered. And yes, they are rumoured to be AWD.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I´m just hoping this is the embryo to a N1-version that´s possible to buy! Come on Nissan, we need a "GT3RS"-type of GT-R!

/P


----------

